# Score with Numbers



## Harvey (Jul 26, 2004)

Hello! Long time no post.
I don't know what this score is called, but maybe someone has seen it before and can tell from my description.

There is a kind of music score that uses numbers to indicate pitches. "1" is always the tonic, and "7" is either the subtonic or the leading note. Rhythm is written with dashes and underscores. This kind of score is mainly for vocal music. Here's an example of something written in this score.

The first phrase of Mary Had a Little Lamb: 3 2 1 2 | 3 3 3 - | 2 2 2 - | 3 5 5 - |

Does anyone know what I'm talking about? Further, does anyone know of a program that can convert a "normal" score into this kind of score? Thank you.

BTW, I'm sure that this is NOT tab.


----------



## von (Oct 9, 2007)

i av no idea but i was wonderin 
r u chinese?
hong kong-ese?


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

von said:


> i av no idea but i was wonderin
> r u chinese?
> hong kong-ese?


You are not on a cellphone here. You are allowed to write full words, making sense. (The positive collateral is that you won't make a fool of yourself).


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

That's an interesting way to score a piece, I have to say. It's kind of like solfege, or music for the "theory-impared".


----------



## Oneiros (Aug 28, 2006)

Eric683 said:


> That's an interesting way to score a piece, I have to say. It's kind of like solfege, or music for the "theory-impared".


The saddest part is that they still teach solfege at university... "theory-impaired" indeed.


----------



## Morigan (Oct 16, 2006)

What's wrong with solfege?


----------



## Oneiros (Aug 28, 2006)

You mean apart from what The Sound of Music did to it? Nothing at all...


----------



## tutto (Apr 11, 2007)

it is *statistics*, digital order of melody, a code


----------



## Morigan (Oct 16, 2006)

I'm sorry, I just learned something:

In French, "solfege" means musical notation in general. The act of writing notes on the staff is "solfège".

I think in English it only refers to the "do re mi fa so la ti do" thing.


----------

